# What's Your Myspace??



## nickledyme (Jul 18, 2007)

Just an idea for a thread I came up with
Anybody with a Myspace or personal webpage should post your url in here and maybe get to know one another a little better or make some new friends.




http://www.myspace.com/stuckindasystem


----------



## MRbudsmoker (Jul 18, 2007)

i'd take that off m8, don't really want peeps knowing who u r do ya!!!


----------



## Gygax1974 (Jul 18, 2007)

Yeah bad idea, be careful

probably a bad idea to be smoking a bowl in your pic too.


----------



## nickledyme (Jul 18, 2007)

It's only a pic....weed laws up here are really lame so I'm not really worried about my picture.U don't get arrested here for possesion like other places.Might get a small fine if anything at all


----------



## Wigmo (Jul 18, 2007)

ya but im willin to bet you do for growin it my friend. just be careful thats all. and someone should definately delete this post.


----------



## NO GROW (Jul 18, 2007)

Yeah, this is not the smartest idea.....

Growing marijuana is illegal....So let's all post or pics and address' on a marijuana forum..


----------



## SHAMAN (Jul 18, 2007)

Some one STOP this thread. What are you thinking??
CRAZY!!!!!!!


----------



## NO GROW (Jul 18, 2007)

What's up shaman, I'm gonna swing by your house later. Post your address on here for me.


----------



## SHAMAN (Jul 18, 2007)

Ya no problem.HEHEHE

420 Sticky Stinky Field, Way
GanjaRidge Canada
"NOGROW" Don't for get the PAPERS.


----------



## Erniedytn (Jul 18, 2007)

Hey man.....while we're at it, lets post our SSN#s and our home addresses and our mothers maiden names and our home phone #s and our cell phone #s and our work phone #s


----------



## phr33k (Jul 18, 2007)

Haha this is stupid. I would never post this shit on a Marijuana Discussion Forum. Nothing against any of you guys but you never know whos out there, lol. Nickeldyme take that shit off there already, that shit is dangerous.


----------



## Gygax1974 (Jul 18, 2007)

Yeah take it down. Phreek won't give out his myspace but looking at his avatar I know he is Pete Rose...big trouble for Charlie Hustle.

You have to be careful


----------



## phr33k (Jul 18, 2007)

Yeah, you figured me out. I am the real Charlie Hustle and don't you forget it, lol.


----------



## shamegame (Jul 18, 2007)

At least Gygax changed that damn homo-erotic sig of his finally.


----------



## nickledyme (Jul 19, 2007)

Wanna know something funny....my page says that I'm in Lewiston.I'm from Lewiston yes but that don't mean it where I'm at and my grow ain't on the property anyway.It's not like I posted pics of my plants on there and was bragging or something.This thread was just an idea if I knew that everybody was gonna freak out about it I woulda never posted it.


----------



## Erniedytn (Jul 19, 2007)

Well now you know. No one likes the idea of getting too personal here man


----------



## nickledyme (Jul 19, 2007)

I must be a lil different then cuz I don't live paranoid because of my habit.I'm open when it comes to smoking and all that.One of these days I'm hoping it'll be legal for everybody and we can just all come out of the closet like one big gay fest lol


----------



## Erniedytn (Jul 19, 2007)

It's all good man...smoking is one thing but alot of people on here have got some serious grow operations going and they aren't taking any chances. You have to understand you can get more prison time for something like this than you would get for murder. 

I dream of the day Marijuana is legalized


----------



## nickledyme (Jul 19, 2007)

I just took the links off for my page so maybe some of u can breath a lil easier.I think it's stupid that u'd get more time for growing than for something serious like killing somebody.To me I don't see it as very cost effective.When is this retared country gonna stop wasting money on finding weed plants/smokers/wars that make no sense/ect and concentrate on bigger issues like the homeless/sick/ect.


----------



## Erniedytn (Jul 19, 2007)

Whenever we get rid of this so called government we have......which will never happen.


----------



## nickledyme (Jul 19, 2007)

Maybe when my generation starts taking over things will change.Bout another 20 years for that to happen since I'm only 26.Maybe Snoop Dogg,Dr.Dre or even Jay and Silent Bob could be president and make it legal.
That would kick ass


----------



## Gygax1974 (Jul 19, 2007)

shamegame said:


> At least Gygax changed that damn homo-erotic sig of his finally.


HEHE...I actually change it every week, actually my girlfriend made the avatar, she used it for a card she made her friend.


----------



## nickledyme (Jul 19, 2007)

Looks like that guy from Army Of Darkness


----------



## Gygax1974 (Jul 19, 2007)

Yep it's Bruce Campbell and it's from Evil Dead 2, you should check it out if you haven't seen it. It's a great movie especially if you are high. "DEAD BY DAWN"


----------



## shamegame (Jul 19, 2007)

Loved the Evil dead series.So original for it's time... great movies for such tiny budgets.Army of Darkness was ok, not quite as good but...


----------



## nickledyme (Jul 20, 2007)

I liked Evil Dead 2 and Army Of Darkness but the first Evil Dead I thought was kinda stupid.The Living Dead are good too....I love to scare the shit outta my girl with those movies and the Resident Evil game I'm still trying to beat.


----------

